# Question regarding future ACS about getting civy wings.



## Guy. E (21 Feb 2006)

i have done a search regarding the subject. no mater how hard i look, i will probably miss something.

that being said, i am joining the AF as an ACS Tec. if i was to earn my civilian wings  on the side, would i ever be permitted to ware them on my DEU's for example?

at this point i am still waiting for my phone call for boot camp and i was just wondering "What if".

if this has been discussed here, please tell me and i will dig harder and deeper.

thanks


----------



## kincanucks (21 Feb 2006)

No. Others can explain why if you need an explanation.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Feb 2006)

Straight and simple answer:  No.

One of our more knowledgable clerical types will probably be able to quote the Reg that applies.

Simply put, you do not wear anything on your uniform that is not an CF award, decoration or accoutrement.  We are not the Boy Scouts, and even they don't let you wear non-BS accoutrements.


----------



## Guy. E (21 Feb 2006)

understood.

thanks.


----------



## Zoomie (22 Feb 2006)

Guy - just to be clear.  Civilian flying endorsements are not recognized by the CF.  You could join up as an ex-Air Canada pilot and your experience wouldn't mean much to the Air Force.  Every RegF pilot must have passed through the halls of Moose Jaw in order to wear the coveted Wings.


----------



## c2loader (5 Mar 2006)

I am an ACS student here in Borden. The ACS trade is mostly made up with people from other trades from the Army and Navy.  I was ARMD. Just like Mr. Wallace said, you can't wear anything on your DEUs if it is not CF awarded. Such things as Jump Wings and Sub Mariner badges are the only things that they wear on the Blue. If you got your Pilot Wings through the Air Cadet Scholarship, it is still not recognised. However, with that said, your (I assume Private Pilot) Licence would give you some insight to the trade. Such things as Theory of Flight and Weight and Balance is essential for this trade, so you will have a good start as most people do not have that training until they come here. 
It is a long course but keep the faith, you are entering the best trade in the Airforce. Even the AVNs and the AVSs will tell you that.
If you are here before July, I will likely see you here.


----------



## Rad (15 Mar 2006)

In any case, a civie license and military license are completley different, a civie pilot obviously isn't licensed to fly any military planes, but a military pilot isn't licensed to fly any civie planes either, they would need to do a conversion.   Two totally seperate identities.


----------



## Zoomie (15 Mar 2006)

Not quite true Rad....  Military pilots need only write 2 multiple choice tests to be granted their PPL and CPL.  I have the equivalent of a Mulit-IFR rating from my military flight training.  All our planes that we fly in flight training are civilian owned and registered - military pilots can fly any aircraft that are leased/operated by the CF.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Mar 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> *Every RegF pilot must have passed through the halls of Moose Jaw in order to wear the coveted Wings. *



The *"coveted wings"* are awarded by the Canadian Parachute School in Trenton. They used to be earned at the Canadian Airborne Centre in Edmonon.  Or perhaps I misunderstood Zoomie's point 

_AIRBORNE!_  ;D

(and no, if you take a civie skydiving course, you can't wear that badge on your uniform either)


----------



## Rad (15 Mar 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Not quite true Rad....  Military pilots need only write 2 multiple choice tests to be granted their PPL and CPL.  I have the equivalent of a Mulit-IFR rating from my military flight training.  All our planes that we fly in flight training are civilian owned and registered - military pilots can fly any aircraft that are leased/operated by the CF.



I knew there was something that had to be done.  They can't just go rent a plane from a club, nor do i think can they borrow a buddies plane if they want without doing those tests.  I did know that they can fly civie leased aircraft with a military license, just as you need a 404 to drive a rented vehicle.


----------



## Zoomie (16 Mar 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The *"coveted wings"* are awarded by the Canadian Parachute School in Trenton.



I would have thought you would have considered the SARTech wings to be little more coveted than jump wings.

Besides we have pilots that have their jump course too - something to do while waiting for the big course in Moose Jaw.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Mar 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> I would have thought you would have considered the SARTech wings to be little more coveted than jump wings.



It's all a matter of loyalty - - I was a SAR Tech for many years; now I'm back in the Infantry   ;D


----------



## PViddy (16 Mar 2006)

ya ya ya make fun of me if you like   , but just wanted to add.

CIC Officers wear their PP wings on their DEU's, flight suits etc. they earned while they were a cadet, or if they get their liciense on the side while still employed.  i think this is the only case in the CF.  Just to clarify.

cheers

PV


----------



## Rad (16 Mar 2006)

do you not have to do a conversion at all?  I know if a CIC officer gets a civie glider ticket they need to be checked out on the Cadet gliders before they can wear those wings.


----------



## condor888000 (16 Mar 2006)

For gliders yes, if I recall corretly its simply because we have stricter regs than most civvie glider schools. Power, no conversion AFAIK. Only reason I could see is since there is no real air cadet course, its all contracted out to civvie flying schools.

I could be wrong, haven't looked at those regs in a while, since late summer of 04 actually, but thats what I remember out of them.


----------



## Rad (16 Mar 2006)

Just because they're at civie schools dosen't mean they don't play by our rules.  Like at a civie school you can count Sim time to your PPL, and we did those hours before finding out it wasn't acceptable by DND and had to redo them in the plane.  So either way there will be stricter regs.


----------

